# We all have different opinions...



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Okay, so how to word this without being attacked. I find it frustrating when a member, especially a newbie, makes a post asking for help, and some people reply by giving their opinion on the size of that persons tank. I KNOW that we all differ on what is "enough" room, and of course in some cases i.e. vases etc. the advice is well called for. However, if the person is asking for help with a specific problem, not related to the size of the tank they are using, we should be as helpful as possible without telling them, they need to upgrade. Some people simply can't afford an upgrade, and others have their own ways of keeping their bettas. I am by no means implying bettas should not be kept in clean, warm spacious tanks, but I feel the focus should be on ways in which we can help that person with the issue they are asking advice for in the moment, instead of making them feel badly about their set up. Just a thought.


----------



## RainbowSocks (May 31, 2012)

I agree. I know when someone fills out a the emergency form and says the tank size is less than a gallon, my first reaction is to tell them to get a bigger tank. I think a more proactive response would be to slide in a sentence about making sure they're changing the water enough to keep it clean. Especially because bettas _can_ be kept in a smaller tank, as long as the ammonia doesn't build up.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

A lot of the time the issue a member has is in direct correlation to the size of their tank or the way in which their aquarium is maintained. There is no getting around the fact that a 1 gallon tank is generally going to be harder to heat and require more upkeep than a larger tank. 

Many people with these size tanks I notice usually do not have test kits for anything but pH. I have no idea how they correctly gauge their water quality aside from the behaviour of their fish or getting it tested by a less than reliable outside source. 

I have no problem with a betta being housed in a 1 gallon tank as long as water quality is maintained and the temperature is not only suitable for a tropical fish, but also consistent through both day and night. 

It is only when these conditions are not being met that I will step in and politely advise the member in question that perhaps they should review the standard of care that they provide their fish. Attacking someone constantly is not at all constructive and there are quite a number of people who do that on here. I've lost track of how many threads I've seen where the OP has been continually flamed page after page. I mean how is that really going to help change anything?


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

RainbowSocks said:


> I agree. I know when someone fills out a the emergency form and says the tank size is less than a gallon, my first reaction is to tell them to get a bigger tank. I think a more proactive response would be to slide in a sentence about making sure they're changing the water enough to keep it clean. Especially because bettas _can_ be kept in a smaller tank, as long as the ammonia doesn't build up.


My point exactly...I would have a hard time not mentioning it with anything less than a gallon, some would say 5g, but that won't help the person with their current problem. It would even be better to give advice about the problem they are posting about, and then maybe suggest larger digs in a private message so as not to embarrass them.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

LittleBettaFish said:


> A lot of the time the issue a member has is in direct correlation to the size of their tank or the way in which their aquarium is maintained. There is no getting around the fact that a 1 gallon tank is generally going to be harder to heat and require more upkeep than a larger tank.
> 
> Many people with these size tanks I notice usually do not have test kits for anything but pH. I have no idea how they correctly gauge their water quality aside from the behaviour of their fish or getting it tested by a less than reliable outside source.
> 
> ...


I totally agree if the problem obviously caused by the person's set up. I just see so many times when help could be given that has nothing to do with the size of the tank, and yet, it is brought up anyway.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Hmm... I both agree and disagree...

When I give advice, I don't only touch on tank size. I also give my opinion on how to make conditions better in other ways as well. If I think it may help, I mention it. I also let people know it is my opinion and to do with it what they will.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Enkil said:


> Hmm... I both agree and disagree...
> 
> When I give advice, I don't only touch on tank size. I also give my opinion on how to make conditions better in other ways as well. If I think it may help, I mention it. I also let people know it is my opinion and to do with it what they will.


I see what you are saying. I guess it just bothers me when someone posts for example, "Emergency betta jumped out of cup during water change"! And they fill in the form, and on the form it says 1g bowl, I think the focus should be on helping the fish, giving the owner good advice on how to treat etc., and save our opinions on tank size for another time. I just think it would be more encouraging to new betta owners.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The problem is that people will harp on something over and over and no wonder people get mad. You can suggest something and if they don't take your advice then move on. I've heard people say they're only looking out for the fish 's welfare and that's why they are 'blunt '. We care about fish but we care about the person caring for the fish, too and that's something we've been criticized for in the past. How is being rude going to help a person take better care of their fish? All it's going to do is drive them to another forum looking for a answers to their questions.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> The problem is that people will harp on something over and over and no wonder people get mad. You can suggest something and if they don't take your advice then move on. I've heard people say they're only looking out for the fish 's welfare and that's why they are 'blunt '. We care about fish but we care about the person caring for the fish, too and that's something we've been criticized for in the past. How is being rude going to help a person take better care of their fish? All it's going to do is drive them to another forum looking for a answers to their questions.


+1


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

There's two factors I have when it comes to my opinion; the needs of the fish, and being a good pet keeper. 

A fish can live in a gallon bowl in a warm room with once weekly water changes and feedings a few times a week. But a good pet keeper will try to go above and beyond that.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

MrVampire181 said:


> There's two factors I have when it comes to my opinion; the needs of the fish, and being a good pet keeper.
> 
> A fish can live in a gallon bowl in a warm room with once weekly water changes and feedings a few times a week. But a good pet keeper will try to go above and beyond that.


I agree with that also, but most of us started small, and had to learn and move up gradually. Again, I'm really just referring to a time and place to talk about tank set ups. If someone is panicked about their injured fish at 1am and really needs help for the fish, then we should try and address that issue, not the size of their tank. I am really referring to injuries. If I was talking about illnesses caused by water prams etc. then bringing up tank size would be appropriate. But then again, we all have our own opinions about what is minimum etc. I'm just saying address the issue they are asking about, and give them time to learn. Work with what they have, not with what they don't have yet.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I see what your saying. Take care of the immediate problem then the rest can be dealt with later.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> I see what your saying. Take care of the immediate problem then the rest can be dealt with later.


Yes, exactly. It would be encouraging, and lead to more learning instead of discouragement by pointing out what they are doing wrong.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Right. How about we point out what they're doing right , then help them with the wrong stuff.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> Right. How about we point out what they're doing right , then help them with the wrong stuff.


Yes! Encouraging people first leads them to be more open to suggestions to improve later on. Handle the fish keepers with compassion, and they will become compassionate keepers of their fish.


----------



## Desstai (Mar 6, 2012)

I agree. Yes, I think that small tank size is an issue, but the more important issue at hand is getting them the help they need. Bettas can be kept in smaller containers so I think stating what needs to be done in their situation is better than stating that they need to go out and buy a new tank as the only solution.

I don't know... maybe I'm bitter because I've had a LOT of trouble (not on this site yet) with people saying that I abuse my fish because they are in 2 gallon tanks and not 5 gallon tanks >_>; and my fish aren't even sick. I just told someone my tank sizes and the hate flame rained down from the sky......


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I had the exact thing happen to me. The name of the forum starts with a u. Lol. One of their mods told me I was abusing my fish because they were in less than 5 gallons.


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

I do not see a problem in a member answering the question and then politely suggesting they try to upgrade the size of the tank. Like you said, there are a lot of differing opinions, and there is nothing wrong with that. How we express them if what matters. I'm sure most of us are guilty of losing patience or coming on too strong sometimes. 

Something that stands out in my mind; this is a Betta fish care forum. So naturally aspects of betta fish care will be discussed and debated. It is all about being understanding and respectful of other opinions but also realizing you cannot make anyone take your own.

Regarding the other forum that said you were abusing your fish for not being in a 5 gallon: I know which one you are talking about, it is actually the first fish forum I ever joined. I can guarantee they are not that way anymore. I've seen you mention it a few times. I don't think it is fair to hold one discretion with a Mod against them forever. Just my 2 cents though.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It's just that that kind of attitude turns people off and makes them not want to go back. I totally agree with you about being respectful of other people's opinions and I definitely agree about losing patience. Lol. I think we're all guilty of that.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> It's just that that kind of attitude turns people off and makes them not want to go back. I totally agree with you about being respectful of other people's opinions and I definitely agree about losing patience. Lol. I think we're all guilty of that.



+1
It's more important to educate people I think and leave themselves to judge and do things their own way based on that information...
what I usually cant stand is personal opinion being strutted around as fact with no factual basis :/ that's when arguments really begin


And totally derailing, but dq, what tail type is the guy in your profile picture?


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

If somebody's posting "my fish is lying at the bottom of his bowl dying, I keep him in half a gallon and change the water fortnightly, I don't know what's wrong" -- I am going to tell them exactly what's wrong.

I disagree with flaming, but if it will make any difference to a fish's life, I will speak the truth. No need to be rude about it, but I'm not going to stop and think about how I might sugarcoat things to save somebody's widdle feewings when their fish is suffocating rapidly in its own pee or dying of an infection. 

I think a few folks get hurty-wurty when they're given a wake up call that they're not taking as good care of their pets as they thought, and this is why Cuddles the Fish is covered in rot and ulcers... And that's an understandable reaction, but hey - we all give our time and advice for free here. Take it with the lumps, I reckon, and remember to say thanks...


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

aokashi said:


> +1
> It's more important to educate people I think and leave themselves to judge and do things their own way based on that information...
> what I usually cant stand is personal opinion being strutted around as fact with no factual basis :/ that's when arguments really begin
> 
> ...


Exactly aokashi...I have 4 bettas all in different size tanks. My "Beau" had to be taken OUT of a 5.5g because the larger area was just too stressful for him, he is in a 1g bowl and is thriving now, calm and eating. And like you said it is personal opinion on what is best, and what people are able to handle. It shouldn't be harped on as much as it is..just sayin'.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Aus said:


> If somebody's posting "my fish is lying at the bottom of his bowl dying, I keep him in half a gallon and change the water fortnightly, I don't know what's wrong" -- I am going to tell them exactly what's wrong.
> 
> I disagree with flaming, but if it will make any difference to a fish's life, I will speak the truth. No need to be rude about it, but I'm not going to stop and think about how I might sugarcoat things to save somebody's widdle feewings when their fish is suffocating rapidly in its own pee or dying of an infection.
> 
> I think a few folks get hurty-wurty when they're given a wake up call that they're not taking as good care of their pets as they thought, and this is why Cuddles the Fish is covered in rot and ulcers... And that's an understandable reaction, but hey - we all give our time and advice for free here. Take it with the lumps, I reckon, and remember to say thanks...


You are proving my point exactly...obviously that would be a tank problem. I am talking about people asking for help in other areas and people constantly saying things like, "I would never use any tank under 5g" etc. It just is not helpful, encouraging, nor productive. And being kind is not sugarcoating, it's just being polite and mature.


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

This is the internet, not many people care to be polite. Sad but true.
Also since our opinions are transpired in written word it is difficult to understand the tone sometimes.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

> And being kind is not sugarcoating, it's just being polite and mature.


I would argue that sugarcoating is actually far from being kind.

But as the thread title says, "We all have different opinions".

And really? The people keeping their bettas in 1 gallon bowls and keeping them super healthy and happy are the vast minority. The sick betta forum is over-run with bettas in tiny bowls, and the number 1 reason those fish are sick is poor water quality. 

I do not advocate rudeness. But I do understand the other side of your complaint, people becoming dismayed and frustrated at seeing the same thing - and bettas suffering because of it - over and again. And tbh, I think a few people need a sharp wake-up call where care for their pets is concerned, because they actually are bad pet owners.

I just think the best thing to do is speak your mind - politely - and maybe avoid making a big drama circus tent out of a fish forum, where you can help it..


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

Man, I give upgrade advice in the lounge. lol 

This is my reasoning. When I first started with betta fish, I listened to the petstore guy and got a 1/2 gallon betta kit. I noticed the fish didn't do anything but lay on his side, so I did research after the fact and realized I needed to upgraded to a 1 gallon. If the site didn't list 1-3 gallon as suggested tank size for bettas, I'd think bettas where the frailest fish on earth. So, I mention that 1-3 gallons is a healthy amount of water to house a betta in to spread the word.

If my Camry kept bursting into flames every time I turned on the engine, I would get a new car. If my AC made my appartment hot instead of cold, I would get a new AC. My 1 gallon tanks had an ammonia spike and temperature drop on the same night which caused my fish to be sluggish, not eat or poop, be very pale, and clamp there fins. As temperary fixes I brought a mini heater and started to do more partial water changes. But in the end, the only real fix was to adjust my set up for my new life. So, I upgrade to cycled 5 gallon tanks for the sake of stability. 

In the end, I could just answer the person's immediate question and leave it at that. But why hand someone who needs stitches a bandaid? Some people really do have to fix their setups to keep their fish healthy. -_-


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I do see what you're saying bettanewbie.
What's sad is some people argue with your advice or ignore your advice no matter how sugar-coated-with-a-cherry-on-top it is.


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

First: I just love this thread! I have had too many incidents on another forum where people have driven away people because of their "you need a bigger tank ASAP! And why the h*ll did you get a bala shark for a 5g tank? They need 150g!". That's not going to help the person, or convert them to the fishy side of things;-)

Second: I agree with Aus that people usually need a jolt of 'man-you're killing your fish in that .25g tank!' but there doesn't need to be a chorist of the same thing. Once something is said, it's said let it go. There's little we can do to get them switch, if they don't listen the first or second time they're not going to listen. The main issue is to get the first issue solved, then go back to the other issues later once the betta is not in peril.

But hey, that's _my_ opinion;-)


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

^ + 1


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Desstai said:


> I agree. Yes, I think that small tank size is an issue, but the more important issue at hand is getting them the help they need. Bettas can be kept in smaller containers so I think stating what needs to be done in their situation is better than stating that they need to go out and buy a new tank as the only solution.
> 
> I don't know... maybe I'm bitter because I've had a LOT of trouble (not on this site yet) with people saying that I abuse my fish because they are in 2 gallon tanks and not 5 gallon tanks >_>; and my fish aren't even sick. I just told someone my tank sizes and the hate flame rained down from the sky......


This is my point for this thread exactly....opinions are just that, and there are so many different ones. Let's stick to helping with facts and leave our opinions to ourselves.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

AquaKai said:


> First: I just love this thread! I have had too many incidents on another forum where people have driven away people because of their "you need a bigger tank ASAP! And why the h*ll did you get a bala shark for a 5g tank? They need 150g!". That's not going to help the person, or convert them to the fishy side of things;-)
> 
> Second: I agree with Aus that people usually need a jolt of 'man-you're killing your fish in that .25g tank!' but there doesn't need to be a chorist of the same thing. Once something is said, it's said let it go. There's little we can do to get them switch, if they don't listen the first or second time they're not going to listen. The main issue is to get the first issue solved, then go back to the other issues later once the betta is not in peril.
> 
> But hey, that's _my_ opinion;-)


:thumbsup: Thanks...I really don't want to argue about this, it's just what I said, a difference of opinion, and wanting the best encouragement for the betta keepers which in turn will be better lives for our bettas!


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Bettanewbie60 said:


> Okay, so how to word this without being attacked. I find it frustrating when a member, especially a newbie, makes a post asking for help, and some people reply by giving their opinion on the size of that persons tank. I KNOW that we all differ on what is "enough" room, and of course in some cases i.e. vases etc. the advice is well called for. However, if the person is asking for help with a specific problem, not related to the size of the tank they are using, we should be as helpful as possible without telling them, they need to upgrade. Some people simply can't afford an upgrade, and others have their own ways of keeping their bettas. I am by no means implying bettas should not be kept in clean, warm spacious tanks, but I feel the focus should be on ways in which we can help that person with the issue they are asking advice for in the moment, instead of making them feel badly about their set up. Just a thought.


+1


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

Bettanewbie60 said:


> :thumbsup: Thanks...I really don't want to argue about this, it's just what I said, a difference of opinion, and wanting the best encouragement for the betta keepers which in turn will be better lives for our bettas!


I think I see why we aren't seeing eye to eye now. So I think I'm a bit more defensive than I mean to be since I'm on the "You spoil your fish with 5 gallons" side of the opinion battle field. I like my big tanks for my little fishies. 

You are right that it is a matter of opinion that the minimum tank size is 1,3, 5, or 10 gallons for bettas. So, if someone post pictures of their 2 gallon set put, I'm not going to respond with, "Oh, the humanity! That betta needs at least 5 gallons to truly feel alive!" 5 gallon setups work for me and 2 gallon set ups for for that person. To each his/her own. 

However, due to various betta myths, some people do have sick bettas because of incorrect habitat choices. If someone has a betta in a 0.5gallon tank because he/she believes bettas just live in puddles in the wild, then the cure for that fish's illness is a tank upgrade. It is possible to have a tank that is objectively too small. :-?

Note:
If I see someone's 0.5 gallon tank under Habitats, I try to warn them about upgrading before disaster strikes. I don't see the point of waiting for a problem to happen (under Illness) when you can prevent it in the first place (by posting a warning in habitat). :|


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

SnowySurface said:


> I think I see why we aren't seeing eye to eye now. So I think I'm a bit more defensive than I mean to be since I'm on the "You spoil your fish with 5 gallons" side of the opinion battle field. I like my big tanks for my little fishies.
> 
> You are right that it is a matter of opinion that the minimum tank size is 1,3, 5, or 10 gallons for bettas. So, if someone post pictures of their 2 gallon set put, I'm not going to respond with, "Oh, the humanity! That betta needs at least 5 gallons to truly feel alive!" 5 gallon setups work for me and 2 gallon set ups for for that person. To each his/her own.
> 
> ...


I agree with dispelling myths on "puddle" containers for sure. My four bettas are all in different size tanks, Buddy 5g, Bali 5.5g, Bella 2.5g, and my Beau was in the 5.5g when I first brought him home..he just never settled, panic swimming, not eating, clamped etc. for two weeks! I moved him to Buddy's old 1g bowl, and he is a changed fish..eating, swimming and coloring up nicely. I do want a 2.5 for him...but, not for a while, he just started relaxing.


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

I think its ok to hint to a upgrade, after you give them advice. But yeah when i see post of people having like 1.5 gallon tanks most of the reply's are you need a bigger tank or OMG GET A BIGGER TANK! 

Fortunately for me whenever i go to my local outside flea market there are dozen's of 10 gallon tanks or about 2 bucks a pop. So i understand some people can't get bigger tanks right away so I never say that kinda stuff, since i understand some people cannot afford it Heck i mean i had Phillip in his betta kit 1 gallon tank for about 1 month before I could actually afford his needs. "heater,proper filter, plants,and buddies(former buddies) Phillip got mean lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, some people will say if you can't afford a big tank with all the amenities then you have no business getting a fish. OFL says there are many ways of keeping and maintaining the species so I think I'll stick with her advice. Maybe after we move then I might see about getting a 5 gallon, cycle it and buy one of Karen MacAuley's beautiful bettas and put it in there.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

It's not, IMO, as much to do with tank size as with water quality (though I refuse to think of a half gallon of liquid as an adequate home for a fish, in a tank with no room to swim.. there IS a limit!) -- there's lots of members here who successfully keep fish in 1 gallon.

But there's a lot of new fishkeepers who don't know how to do that successfully, and think because the experienced fish breeders and keepers keep their fish in 1 gallon then it's okay for them too - without understanding what it takes to keep fish super healthy in that environment. 

And that's why I simply refuse to spend all of my day thinking of sweetie pie roundabout ways to say "hey, if you upgrade, your fish would not have ammonia poisoning, and if you get a heater it might not get ich all the time.. hey, get a bigger tank it'll make it easier for _you_ to manage your fish if you're too busy/whatever to water change a half gallon every day".

But yeah, no need to scream at people or mob them. Nothing wrong with being blunt at times, is my point, though.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> Well, some people will say if you can't afford a big tank with all the amenities then you have no business getting a fish. OFL says there are many ways of keeping and maintaining the species so I think I'll stick with her advice. Maybe after we move then I might see about getting a 5 gallon, cycle it and buy one of Karen MacAuley's beautiful bettas and put it in there.


+1

OFL knows her stuff, so yea, I take her advice most often.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have my 2 females in 1 gallon containers and my males in 1.5 to 2.5 gallon critter keepers. They seem to have plenty of room to move around. I do agree, though that a half gallon is too small for a betta to move around in comfortably in. I kept my first bettas in half gallon vases which I regret now.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

_I give advice based on my experience, and if I am not sure how to help with the immediate situation, I tell them to check with someone else who is more experienced here on the forum, but I try to handle the topic of why they need the advice to help thier fishy first and foremost because I would expect that myself as a new comer~_


_If it's somthing like (fish being lethargic) I have to ask, what kind of food being fed, and if there is a heater, then after asking a few questions, (without filling the form) unless in the process of asking the ?'s more things come up, then I ask for pix, or to fill the form, but I deal with that situation, then based on that..I try to educate and give them a better direction to go in for future advice.._


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

lelei said:


> _I give advice based on my experience, and if I am not sure how to help with the immediate situation, I tell them to check with someone else who is more experienced here on the forum, but I try to handle the topic of why they need the advice to help thier fishy first and foremost because I would expect that myself as a new comer~_
> 
> 
> _If it's somthing like (fish being lethargic) I have to ask, what kind of food being fed, and if there is a heater, then after asking a few questions, (without filling the form) unless in the process of asking the ?'s more things come up, then I ask for pix, or to fill the form, but I deal with that situation, then based on that..I try to educate and give them a better direction to go in for future advice.._


:thumbsup:


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

You need a bigger tank.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

clopez1 said:


> You need a bigger tank.


LOL clopez...:BIGhmm:


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

I think this thread is mostly unnecessary when applied to this forum. Sorry, just my opinion.

While there is a certain amount of tank-size elitism, one thing I find reassuring is the general lack of tank-size criticism, be it mildly expressed or brusque.

It is appropriate to advise a larger tank when it's obvious the (usually) new member has a problem relating to size. But, more often, what I see around here is tolerance about mere size and plenty of advice as to how to keep a fish healthy regardless.

^ IMNSHO


----------



## MadameDesu (Feb 5, 2012)

Just like Aus, I have no issue being blunt with people. 
If someone's keeping their fish in a vase and is changing the water monthly, I think it would be rude *not* to inform them to upgrade. 
There are different ways of saying it as well. Mention that a 1 gal in the long run takes much more maintenance than a 5 gal. 
But yes, do be sensitive to money issues. I've had Rosie in a 2.5gal critter keeper because I don't have enough money for a 5gal and new filter.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hallyx said:


> I think this thread is mostly unnecessary when applied to this forum. Sorry, just my opinion.
> 
> While there is a certain amount of tank-size elitism, one thing I find reassuring is the general lack of tank-size criticism, be it mildly expressed or brusque.
> 
> ...


This was the reason for the thread...when someone posts something to the effect of, "my fish got injured"...not sick from water prams, or tank size, and someone feels the need to mention their tank size being too small I find it distracts from the help the person is asking for at the time. Of course if someone has a sick fish from obvious water and tank issues then it should be mentioned. I just think in an injury case the advice should stick to facts on how to help the injured fish, and keep opinions about set ups out of it. As the title states, there are many opinions on what is "proper" tank sizes and how people care for their bettas. Even someone with a 1g bowl can take great care of their betta if they are given the knowledge without the judgement.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

MadameDesu said:


> Just like Aus, I have no issue being blunt with people.
> If someone's keeping their fish in a vase and is changing the water monthly, I think it would be rude *not* to inform them to upgrade.
> There are different ways of saying it as well. Mention that a 1 gal in the long run takes much more maintenance than a 5 gal.
> But yes, do be sensitive to money issues. I've had Rosie in a 2.5gal critter keeper because I don't have enough money for a 5gal and new filter.


I agree definitely about vases etc. I can't afford 5g for all of my rescues, and one of them did not do well in a 5.5...he is now in a 1g and thriving. Again, my point all came about then I saw a post about someones fish being injured, not sick from water prams etc. and one of the first responses was, "..I would never keep a better in anything less than 5g.." I just wondered how that helped the poor person who was frantic to help their injured betta.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

vase... monthly water change.... seems like a challenge! lolol


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

aokashi said:


> vase... monthly water change.... seems like a challenge! lolol


Well yeah! Totally NOT doable for a betta or owner! But again, this is not the issue I am addressing. Sigh...I knew no one would really get the point of this thread.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Sorry! I was just being silly! lol. I think thrres been some good discussion on here  everyone has valid points and are talking from different experiences


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

aokashi said:


> Sorry! I was just being silly! lol. I think thrres been some good discussion on here  everyone has valid points and are talking from different experiences


LOL...I'm sorry if I sounded snippy...new puppy and all the new bettas and I am lacking sleep...I need an IV for my caffeine! It's all good, thanks!


----------



## MadameDesu (Feb 5, 2012)

Yep, I get it too. 
If I were a new fish owner and dropped my fish on the floor, the last thing I'd want to hear would be a rant about how I need a bigger tank. I mean ... Help me!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

MadameDesu said:


> Yep, I get it too.
> If I were a new fish owner and dropped my fish on the floor, the last thing I'd want to hear would be a rant about how I need a bigger tank. I mean ... Help me!


Thank you...I truly didn't want to start a tank size debate lol. At least a couple of people understood my point.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Wow. I suppose I should feel like a dumbass then. 

Except, if someone drops their fish out on the floor and is keeping it in three cups of water - I'd certainly suggest a bigger tank. How's it going to heal in that amount of water? And I would not like to be criticised for acting in the interests of the fish by doing so.

This is the problem with starting controversial/confrontative threads. They get the controversy and confrontation happening.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Hehehee.. ;-}


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

No one is gonna do that to me my females in a 20 gallon my male is in a 10 gallon.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The minimum for me is 2.5 gallon. Sometimes it is a good idea for you to tell them there tank is to small but tell it to them constructively.


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

yep yep you are right and when i feel i cant say anything nice then i dont say anything at all. lol its really better that way


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

I'd like to say thank you to all of you not being jerks about the whole tank size thing. I sure as heck got my share of of "You really should upgrade to a bigger tank." When asking for help or something when I first started. Here's the thing: Sometimes there's no goshdarned choice but to keep the one gallon. My mother said and I quote: "I am NOT getting ANOTHER tank when the one we have is just fine." And we kept those tanks as clean as a whistle not a silk leaf out of place the problem was the fish IN the tank. I got my boy in a three gallon/two gallonish jar that's bigger then the ones I started out with and he's doing great in it. He loves it. My Akira (RIP baby boy) hated big tanks and seemed relieved when he had to be moved back into his old 1.5 tank where he lived out the rest of his life.


----------

